# Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?



## DerHASS (26. August 2006)

Wir haben bei uns im Vereinsgewässer das Problem das es jedes Jahr schlimmer wird mit dem Krautwuchs. Jetzt hat uns die Gemeinde noch einen Badestrand vor die Füße gesetzt und dadurch wird das ganze auch net besser.
Es wird immer schlechter überhaupt noch angeln zu gehn und einige meiner guten Zanderplätze kann ich schon ganz vergessen.
Man hört auch immer wieder ma das es Karpfen gibt die alles fressen und nicht nur die leckeren Pflanzen. Gibt es in dieser Richtung etwas?

Was für Möglichkeiten hätten wir um dieses zu bekämpfen?

Wer hat ähnliche Probleme oder hat sie mit Erfolg bekämpfen können?

Es muss schnellstens eine Lösung her, sonst finde ich nächstes Jahr überhaupt keinen Zanderplatz und erst recht nichts zum Stippen.

Achja unser See ist ein Baggersee und recht groß, genaue größe kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Carp4Fun (26. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

Hallo DerHASS,

Weißt du zufällig, um welches Kraut es sich bei euch handelt?
Z.B. dieses hier?|kopfkrat : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myriophyllum_spicatum
Wir haben ein ähnliches Problem in einem unserer Vereinsgewässer und sinnvoll wäre natürlich, erst einmal die Ursachen für den starken Krautbewuchs abzugrenzen. Wertvolles Fach- und Hintergrundwissen kann dir dazu zum Beispiel Boardie "FoolishFarmer" liefern und ich bin mir auch recht sicher, dass er deine Frage hier recht schnell finden und nach bestem Wissen beantworten wird.#6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (26. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

Tadaaaa - hier bin ich!|supergri 


Oohhaaa... das Thema kenn ich doch irgendwoher... |rolleyes  
Ich erlaube mir einfach mal Deinen Beitrag Stück für Stück zu beantworten:


DerHASS schrieb:


> Wir haben bei uns im Vereinsgewässer das Problem das es jedes Jahr schlimmer wird mit dem Krautwuchs.


Schlimmer? Aus der Sicht des Anglers mag sein, ob das für das Gewässer schlimmer ist, lässt sich so nicht sagen. Dafür bedarf es mehr informationen, doch dazu später noch ein paar Fragen.


DerHASS schrieb:


> Jetzt hat uns die Gemeinde noch einen Badestrand vor die Füße gesetzt und dadurch wird das ganze auch net besser.


Nein, besser wird die Wasserqualität dadurch sicher nicht. Aber wenn der Badestrand nachträglich dahin gekommen ist, wäre das zumindest mal einen Versuch wert, die Pacht zu mindern. Nurmal als Tipp nebenbei.


DerHASS schrieb:


> Man hört auch immer wieder ma das es Karpfen gibt die alles fressen und nicht nur die leckeren Pflanzen. Gibt es in dieser Richtung etwas?


Ich will das mit den (Gras-)Karpfen mal überhört haben. An diese Lösung darfst DU aus 2 Gründen nicht einmal denken:
1. Der Besatz von Grasern ist schlicht und ergreifend verboten und wird als Straftat geahndet (KEINE Ordnungswidrigkeit) - da gibt es auch kein Wenn und Aber.
2. Die Situation wird dadurch nicht besser werden - die Folgen sind meist weitreichender als viele glauben wollen. Bis hin zum totalen Gewässerexitus ist alles möglich.


DerHASS schrieb:


> Was für Möglichkeiten hätten wir um dieses zu bekämpfen?


Soll ich Dir was vorlügen, oder willst Du ne ehrliche Antwort? Auch wenn Du es nicht hören magst, aber eigentlich könnt ihr fast nichts dagegen tun. Der See verändert sich eben und um das zu stoppen bedarf es Maßnahmen die unbezahlbar sind. Ggfs. können Mähaktionen kurzfristig Abhilfe schaffen, man sollte sich jedoch darüber im klaren sein, dass -einmal angefangen- es dann kein Zurück mehr gibt. Abgemähte Wasserpflanzen neigen (je nach Art mehr oder weniger) dazu, nach der Mahd stärker zu wachsen als zuvor. Zudem muss die entnommene Biomasse entsorgt werden, was wieder Folgekosten mit sich bringt.
Die Frage ist aber vielmehr, ob es Sinn macht was dagegen zu tun?! Wenn sich das Gewässer positiv entwickelt (nicht für den Angler, nur für´s Gewässer), macht es keinen Sinn was dagegen zu tun. Hier stellt sich die Frage WAS sich dort wie entwickelt.
Denn Laichkräuter sind gerade an Baggerseen ja häufig nicht sehr zahlreich vertreten, aber durchaus erwünscht.


DerHASS schrieb:


> Wer hat ähnliche Probleme oder hat sie mit Erfolg bekämpfen können?


Eines kann ich Dir versichern: Du bist mit dem Problem nicht alleine. Und meist liegen die Ursachen für die Problematik gar nicht sooo weit auseinander... |rolleyes 



DerHASS schrieb:


> Achja unser See ist ein Baggersee und recht groß, genaue größe kann ich nicht sagen.


So, nun zu den Fragen meinerseits, denn diese Beschreibung reicht nicht annähernd um das Problem erahnen zu können:
- *Recht groß? 5ha? 50ha? 500ha? |rolleyes 
- Trophiezustand bekannt?
- Wie alt ist das Gewässer, wie tief im Schnitt, wie tief maximal?
- Kiesgrube, oder Braunkohlenrestgewässer?
- Wieviel wird geangelt? Auf was hauptsächlich? Wie sieht´s mit Anfüttern aus? Boilie-/Großkarpfenangler? C&R?
- Irgendwas über die Pflanzen bekannt? Welche Arten? Wie hoch wächst das Zeug?
- Der See klar oder eher trüb? Sichttiefe? 
- And last but not least: Wo liegt der See?*

So - habe erstmal fertig. #h


----------



## Gloin (27. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

Hey!Das Problem kommt mir bekannt vor.....
Die Fakten vorweg:
ca 30Jahre alter Baggersee in sandigem/schlammigem Boden, max 3,5m tief, ca. 1ha groß mit dichtem Uferbewuchs,sommertrüb und Trophiestatus unbekannt....|kopfkratgelegentliches,maßvolles Anfüttern mit Boilies und/oder Mais.

Mit Grasfischen sollte man tatsächlich vorsichtig sein, wir mussten erst sämtliche rausfangen, damit Schilf,Rohrkolben und Schwertlilien am Ufer bestehen konnten.

Seit ein paar Jahren allerdings  breiten sich die Seerosen  und Seekanne  jedes Jahr mehr aus. Auch das Tausendblatt nimmt zu und wächst bis in eine Tiefe von ca. 2m. Am Grund finden sich vom Ufer aus bestimmt 5-10m breite  streifen Wasserpest.

Tatsächlich störend sind aber nur die Schwimmblattpflanzen,die mittlerweile 3/4 des Ufers säumen und die Tatsache das sich unter Wasser vermehrt Algen bilden; alles andere bietet ja auch gute Laichplätze.
Kann es sein,dass eine Fast-Ausrottung der Rotaugen+Rotfedern durch den Besuch schwarzgefiederter  -  - überaus schützenswerter#d - Vöglein dafür verantwortlich ist?Würde zeitlich nämlich passen und eine weitere Folge war ein Explosion des Moderlieschen-Bestandes,den selbst die Welse nicht kurzhalten können.

Oder sind unsere Probleme gar keine, weil es sich um ganz normale Entwicklungen im Gewässer handelt?


----------



## DerHASS (27. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

Also der See liegt in Niedernberg (Hoher Sand), hab mir sagen lassen das er ca.30 ha groß ist ( hab nicht so das Auge für ha Angaben ^^)

Trophiezustand ist mir nicht bekannt

Das Gewässer ist ca. 30 Jahre alt und ist eine Kiesgrube.

Der See ist sehr klar an den meisten Stellenund nicht wirklich ein richtiger Zandersee.

Sind eigentlich wenig Karpfenangler dort und auch sonst ist im Sommer fast keiner mehr da. Dieses aus mehreren Gründen wie z.B. illegale Badegäste um den See herum (Gemeinde macht nix dagegen) und Pflanzengürtel (Ähriges Tausendblatt) der fast schon um den ganzen See geht.Die Pflanzenkommen aus 2-3 Meter tiefe bis an die Wasseroberfläche, der See geht von 0 - 12 Meter tiefe wobei er meist gleich am Ufer auf 2-3 Meter abfällt. Wenn ich auf Karpfen gehe, habe ich bei nem ca 9 kg Karpfen 20 kg Pflanzen mit an der Schnur und das schreckt die meisten davor ab hier noch zu angeln. Was man jetzt auch an den Austritten der Mitglieder merkt, wo es früher Wartelisten gab fehlen heute die Neumitglieder.

Wenn das mit den Pflanzen so weiter geht und es wirklich nichts gibt dagegen, wird der See wo in den nächsten paar Jahre für Angler ein totes Gewässer sein das man nur noch im Winter befischen kann und die Mitgliederzahl weiter rückläufig sein wird.

Es soll auch ne Möglichkeit mit Kalk oder so in der Art geben. Dies soll aber sehr teuer sein und wie das genau gehen soll weis ich auch nicht. Mit dem mähen denke ich mal ist auch nicht sehr gut da sich das Zeug dann wo noch schneller vermehrt durch die rumschwimmenden Reste.


----------



## bubatz01 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

ihr habt das gewässer ja von der gemeinde gepachtet,müsst ihr das so hinnehmen das die euch jetzt die badegäste hinschicken?
wenn es davor ein reiner angelsee war würden mich die neu dazu gekommen badegäste stören.


----------



## Hecht-Sebi (27. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

Hallo,

bei den meisten Gewässerverkrautungen handelt es sich um die Pflanze "Wasserpest" ! 
Manche setzen Graskarpfen ein, aber dies bringt überhaupt nichts, denn die fressen nur die hellgrünen Neulinge, sodass kein sehenswertes Ergebniss zu stande kommt !
Wenn man trotzdem angeln will geht man mit dem Rechen ins Wasser und macht sich seine Angelplatz Krautfrei !

Gruß Hecht-Sebi


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*



DerHASS schrieb:


> Die Pflanzenkommen aus 2-3 Meter tiefe bis an die Wasseroberfläche, der See geht von 0 - 12 Meter tiefe wobei er meist gleich am Ufer auf 2-3 Meter abfällt.


Bis in welche Tiefe kommen Pflanzen vor (kaum bis in 12m, oder?)? Und bitte nicht schätzen, sondern rausfahren und nachmessen, wenn es nicht genau bekannt ist.
Ist denn 100% sicher, dass es sich um das ährige Tausendblatt handelt?!? Es gibt verschiedene Tausendblätter (neben Myriophyllum spicatum noch M.verticiliatum und M.heterophyllum beispielsweise)


DerHASS schrieb:


> Wenn das mit den Pflanzen so weiter geht und es wirklich nichts gibt dagegen, wird der See wo in den nächsten paar Jahre für Angler ein totes Gewässer sein das man nur noch im Winter befischen kann und die Mitgliederzahl weiter rückläufig sein wird.


Es gibt tatsächlich solche Beispiele, wobei die sehr sehr selten sind. Aus eigener Erfahrung (habe auch lange an einem stark verkrauteten Gewässer gefischt) kann ich Dir nur dazu raten, direkt an der Krautkante zu fischen - dort spielt sich eh das meiste ab! Das wichtigste in solchen Fällen ist die Improvisation und Vielseitigkeit. Es nutzt nichts alte Standplätze weiter zu beackern, wenn sich ein Gewässer verändert! #d 
Das so ein Gewässer nicht unbedingt geeignet ist für Zander hast DU ja schon selbst erkannt. |rolleyes 


DerHASS schrieb:


> Es soll auch ne Möglichkeit mit Kalk oder so in der Art geben. Dies soll aber sehr teuer sein und wie das genau gehen soll weis ich auch nicht.


Lass um Gottes Willen die Finger davon!!! Damit richtet man nur mehr Schaden an als es so ist... (Fische reagieren mitunter mortal auf plötzliche Änderungen des pH-Milieus)


----------



## Laserbeak (27. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

Ein Badestrand kann durchaus sehr positive Seiten haben.
Angele einfach, wenn die letzten Gäste gegangen sind und dann in Ufernähe.
Man wundert sich, was sich da alles auf einmal herumtreibt.
Graskarpfen ? Definitives NO !!!
Das ist, wie schon angedeutet eine Straftat und für das Gewässer alles andere als gut.
Bei mir sollten illegal welche eingesetzt werden, damit im verkrauteten Bereich eine Wasserrutsche für Badegäste errichtet werden kann. Der Züchter hat sich nach Bestellung durch den Käufer (der zwar das Wohl der Gäste im Sinn hat und seinen Profit, jedoch kein Mitspracherecht im Besatz...) mit uns in Verbindung gesetzt, weil er sehr wohl weiß, dass bei Auftauchen von Graskarpfen der Spaß sofort vorbei ist. Wir hätten mit Sicherheit diese Quelle aufgetan und dann wäre es für den Züchter mehr als arg ausgegangen.
Kalken kann eine Lösung sein, das manuelle Beseitigen des Krautes mit Booten und Stahlseilen auch. Ist eine SAche des Vereins und der Arbeitseinsätze.
Aber man sollte bei aller Liebe zur Angelei, nicht den Zweck der Pflanzen vernachlässigen. Und eines noch zum Schluß:
Das Kraut kann zwar in diesem Jahr sehr stark wuchern, muss dies jedoch im nächsten nicht zwangsläufig genauso tun (furchtbarer Satz). Hier ist der Gewässerwart gefragt, er sollte den Grad der Eutrophierung unbedingt schnellstens feststellen...    |rolleyes


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Aber man sollte bei aller Liebe zur Angelei, nicht den Zweck der Pflanzen vernachlässigen.


:m :m :m 


Laserbeak schrieb:


> Das Kraut kann zwar in diesem Jahr sehr stark wuchern, muss dies jedoch im nächsten nicht zwangsläufig genauso tun (furchtbarer Satz).


Das ist gaaanz wichtig und richtig! Insbesondere dieses Jahr mit diesem extremen Sommer ist das Pflanzenwachstum noch viel stärker. Nach dem Winter sieht´s sicher besser aus... :g


----------



## DerHASS (28. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

@bubatz01, nicht nur das wir den Badestrand und die Badegäste die nicht nur da sondern auch rundrum liegen hinnehmen müssen, sondern wurde da auch ein Hotel gebaut und der Besitzer einen großen Teil des Sees gekauft hat und wenn der will das wir da net mehr angeln, angeln wir da nimmer. Was mich wo zum ausrasten bringen würde da da einer meiner Zanderplätze ist. Wer weiß wann der alles kauft und uns komplett rausschmeißt. Die Gemeinde kuscht doch vor dem und sagt zu allem ja und Amen.

@FoolishFarmer, was ich bis jetzt gesehn habe gehn sie bis ca.4 m in die Tiefe.
Leider kenn ich mich in der Pflanzenwelt net so aus und kann nicht genau sagen was für eine Art es genau ist. Wäre es ein Fisch könnte ich mehr dazu sagen, aber als Salat würde ich es net nehmen |supergri .
naja mit an der Krautkante ist so ne Sache, klar stehen da die Fische aber ruckzuck sind die da drin und mein Haken ab. Suche aber inzwischen suche ich ausweichstellen zum angeln, auch wegen dem oben genannten Grund. Werde bis zum We mal eine neue Stelle auf Karpfen anfüttern und Nachts gleich dort auf Zander gehn. Die werden ja auch net immer auf der gleichen Stelle stehn und warten bis ich komm um sie zu fangen  .

Aber ich seh schon das wir uns wo damit abfinden müssen das das Kraut net einfach verschwindet, aber wirds im Sommer zu voll habe ich ja noch den Main und da sind genug Zander zu fangen


----------



## bubatz01 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

mach doch mal bilder vom unkraut,dann wird dir bestimmt einer der fachmänner hier sagen um was es sich handelt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*



DerHASS schrieb:


> @FoolishFarmer, was ich bis jetzt gesehn habe gehn sie bis ca.4 m in die Tiefe.
> Leider kenn ich mich in der Pflanzenwelt net so aus und kann nicht genau sagen was für eine Art es genau ist.


Na ist in diesem fall dann auch eher unwichtig. Aber wenn´s nur bis 4m runter geht (ich kenne Gewässer da geht´s bis 20m!!!) ist doch ne Menge Platz, wo nix wächst?!?
Und 4m ist doch durchaus ne aktzeptable Tiefe. #c


----------



## aal-andy (28. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*



DerHASS schrieb:


> Was für Möglichkeiten hätten wir um dieses zu bekämpfen?


 
ich kann euch nur den tipp geben es mit der bekämpfung eurer krautsituation in grenzen zu halten. unser vereinsgewässer, 6ha groß, zwischen 6 und 12 meter tief war vor einigen jahren ähnlich bewuchert, schlauköpfe aus dem vorstand haben dann alles aus dem uferbereich herausgezogen und für den rest 60 grasfische eingesetzt. man hatte damals wohl vergessen, dass diese tiere auch größer werden und einen enormen appetit haben. seit 2 jahren ist unser gewässer kaputt, will sagen tot. nur noch ein paar kleine seerosen schmücken das ufer, alles andere ist weg. und weg sind auch die fische. es werden nur noch ab und dann ein paar von unseren protokollierten großkarpfen gefangen, die dieses jahr ein gewichtsverlust von bis zu 30% zu verzeichnen haben, raubfisch geht gar nicht, hin und wieder mal ein paar plötzen. ach ja, mein freund aali-barba hat es tatsächlich auf einen!! aal gebracht. man hat dann im sommer versucht schilf zu pflanzen, aber beim einsetzen konnten wir die graser schon mit serviette, messer und gabel schmatzend am ufer beobachten. also lieber mal ab und zu ein wenig kraut auf seite ziehen oder weiter draussen angeln, als gar keinen fisch mehr.


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

Wenn Du innerhalb weniger Jahre ein nahezu totes Gewässer (die Bilder der Taucher zeigen eine voll gesch.issene Mondlandschaft ohne jegliches Grün) ohne Brutmöglichkeit (nagut- Aal-Andy hat eine Plötze unterschlagen, also ist mein stolzer Fang in diesem Jahr ein Aal, eine Plötze und 4 weitere als Köfi, allerdings musste ich für die 4 Köfis 8 Stunden mit der Stippe investieren), dafür aber mit Großkarpfen im Biafra - Look haben willst, immer rein mit den Grasern. Hat bei uns auch glänzend funktioniert.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

Und ihr glaubt gar nicht wieviele Beispiele dieser Art ich kenne... |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und ihr glaubt gar nicht wieviele Beispiele dieser Art ich kenne... |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:


 
Und Du glaubst gar nicht, wie vielen das schnurzegal ist - sie machen es trotzdem und meinen, gute Gründe dafür zu haben. |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Und Du glaubst gar nicht, wie vielen das schnurzegal ist - sie machen es trotzdem und meinen, gute Gründe dafür zu haben. |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:


Und das - obwohl sie diese Beispiele wie angesprochen kennen! #q 
Ich kenne es leider nur zu gut... :v


----------



## Marlin1 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

Tja, wer halt lieber in Badewannen angeln will,
der sollte doch eher ins Hallenbad gehen. :q :q 

Aber Leidensfähigkeit gehört schon dazu dieses Jahr Angelplätze
freizuhalten. Ist absolut extrem !
Dafür werden meine Krautrechenkonstruktionen immer ausgefeilter !!
Leider ist mir noch keiner eingefallen, der wenn man ihn ruft,
von alleine mit dem Kraut ans Ufer kommt. :q  


Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Carp4Fun (31. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Dafür werden meine Krautrechenkonstruktionen immer ausgefeilter !!


Hört sich interessant an! Vielleicht magst du deine Konstruktion ja mal näher beschreiben oder sogar ein paar Bilder dazu einstellen?!#6  Würd mich jedenfalls interessieren...


----------



## DerHASS (2. September 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

So hab ma aus der Not heraus nen neuen Platz angefüttert und heute auch gleich 3 Karpfen gefangen, leider noch 2 verloren. 40 Rotaugen kamen noch nebenbei dazu und leider Abends noch nen Zander oder Wels verloren #q .
Hoffe diese Stelle bleibt erst ma ziemlich frei vom Pflanzenwuchs, bisserl ist da zwar aber damit kann man Leben.


----------



## wörni (2. September 2006)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

Tja dazu kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliesen. Gleiches Problem an unserer Kiesgrube vor ein paar Jahren. Ringsum Felder die natürlich gegüngt werden müßen. Vor ein paar Jahren war in einem Sommer soviel Kraut im Wasser, dass das Angeln wie wir es bisher betrieben haben keinen Spaß mehr machte.
Also Arbeitsdienst-Planzen mit Rechen rausrupfen- mit sehr wenig anhaltender Wirkung. 
Mitglieder des Vereins natürlich ungehalten über die Situation, also mußte etwas passieren.
Irgenwie hat da wohl jemand verbotener weise eine nicht geringe Anzahl Graskarpfen bei uns im Wasser _entsorgt_.
Ausserdem haben wir unseren Weiher erheblich mit normalen Karpfen überbesetzt.

Folge: Durch die vielen Graskarpfen wurde einiges an Kraut und Ablaichmöglichkeiten vernichtet. Den Rest hat der Überbesatz der Karpfen erledigt. Durch das gründeln und graben würde das Gewässer sehr trüb- schlechteres Licht, schlechteres Wachstum der Pflanzen.

SUPER #6 

In den darauf folgenden Jahren gab es überhaupt kein Problem mehr mit Kraut :m  dafür gab es auch keine Köderfische, Aale etc. mehr.

Mittlerweile haben wir die Grasser bis auf 2 oder 3 wieder draussen. Aber bis sich das alles wieder regeneriert, dass wird dauern.

Fazit von meiner Seite aus: 

Lieber das Angelgerät umstellen, eben etwas kräftiger wählen, vielleicht den ein oder anderen Fisch verlieren aber nicht den See kaputt machen um bequem angeln zu können.

Mein Freund und ich sitzen Heute oft zusammen am See und jammern warum wir keine Köfis und Aale mehr erwischen.


----------



## DerHASS (15. April 2007)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

So nun hamse es bei uns gemacht und die Gemeinde hat um die ca. 1000 Graskarpfen hingekippt, bin mal gespannt wie das Endet


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. April 2007)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*



DerHASS schrieb:


> So nun hamse es bei uns gemacht und die Gemeinde hat um die ca. 1000 Graskarpfen hingekippt, bin mal gespannt wie das Endet









Und mal ganz davon abgesehen - Die GEMEINDE hat das verbockt??? Du meinst damit den Verein, oder wie verstehe ich das? Weil ne Kommune kann das eigentlich nicht verzapfen... |kopfkrat  |uhoh:


----------



## Another_Sky (15. April 2007)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

Servus,

also, wenn ich das so lese kann ich mir gut vorsellen, dass eine Kommune zu solchen Entscheidungen fähig ist. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Angelverein wirklich diesen Fehler begehen würde. 

Alleine durch diesen Thread habe ich so einiges über Graskarpfen gelernt, was mir vorher unbekannt war. Man sollte doch davon ausgehen, dass gerade Mitglieder eines Vereines das Know How haben und diesen Schritt nicht vollziehen. Zumindest, wenn man im Besitze seiner geistigen Kräfte ist.


----------



## BallerNacken (15. April 2007)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

wir hatten bis vor zwei Jahr im Sommer auch einen Se, der war von oben bis unten voll mit "Wasserpest", da ware gar nichts mehr an freiwasser...

in dem See waren vorher schon 2 Graser, aber die sind damit nicht fertig geworden, was auch ganz gut war.

Nur konnte man den Se zum Angeln komplett vergessen. 
Unser Verein, hat, da der See nicht sonderlich tief ist, die komplette Wasserpest entfernt. Mit Wurzeln und allem drum und dran.

Im letzten Sommer, also ein Jahr nach dem entfernen der Pflanzen, sind immer noch keine wieder da...Das nagpflanzte Schilf und die Seerosen entweickeln sich prächtig und noch viel wichtiger in maßen.

Desweiteren wurde noch durch Taucher in der Mitte, bzw. an vielen Stellen eine Pflanze gepflanzt, die für die Fische die richtige Laichstelle ist. 

Somit ist das Gewässer im perfekten gleichgewicht. Man kann Angeln die Fische entwickeln sich, die Pflanzen entwickeln sich. Man fängt und das Wasser hat ne gute Qualität.

ps.: Fragt nicht, wie sie die Pflanzen da inkl. Wurzeln rausbekmmen haben, ich weiß es nicht. Die GRaser sind schon richitge Monster, lassen sich aber net fangen

Noch eine Frage. Warum ist es illegal Graser zu setzten??

MfG

BallerNacken


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. April 2007)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> 1. Im letzten Sommer, also ein Jahr nach dem entfernen der Pflanzen, sind immer noch keine wieder da...
> 
> 2. Desweiteren wurde noch durch Taucher in der Mitte, bzw. an vielen Stellen eine Pflanze gepflanzt, die für die Fische die richt
> 
> 3. Noch eine Frage. Warum ist es illegal Graser zu setzten??


zu 1. Die Wasserpest hatte letztes Jahr fast Bundesweit arge Probleme - vermutlich aufgrund der Wetterlage (Schlechtwetterphase im Mai/Juni). So genau ist die Biologie dieser Pflanze allerdings noch nicht erfroscht, als dass sich da genauere Schlüsse ziehen lassen.
Beispiel Ruhrstauseen (Kemnader, Harkort-, Baldeney-See): Jahrelang Massenwuchs von Elodea und letztes Jahr plötzlich fast nix mehr da, ohne dass man was gemacht hätte... #c 

2. Na das würd mich aber mal genau interessieren, was da Taucher angeblich verpflanzt haben sollen?!? |rolleyes 

3. Graskarpfen zählen zu den gebietsfremden Arten, die nach geltendem europäischen Recht (FFH-Richtlinie) und deutscher Gesetzgebung (div. Fischereiverordnungen) so ohne weiteres nicht ausgebracht werden dürfen. Es gibt zwar Genehmigungsmöglichkeiten, ich kann mir jedoch nur schwer vorstellen, dass ne Kommune die mal eben so für nen See bekommt. Meines Wissens nach ist momentan die einzige Möglichkeit Graser legal zu besetzen, wenn es zur Entkrautung von Wasserwirtschaftsstraßen oder von Energiegewinnungs-Speicherbecken dient. |kopfkrat


----------



## Leif (16. April 2007)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

Hallp ,

Foolish farmer hat Recht.
Wenn ein Gewässer so verkrautet ist das der natürliche Weg.
Es sind keine wirtschaftlichen teiche.
Da muss sich dwer Angler anpassen.
es wird auch eine Zeit kommen, wo die Flüsse klarer werden und die Zander verscheinden. Dafür kommen Lachse und Co zurück.
Da kann man nichts machen und sollte man auch nicht
Der graskarpfenbesatz ist sehr heikel und auch strafbar.
Seit froh, das die gewässer nicht umkippn. das wäre viel tragischer.
Euer Zandersee entwickelt sich zum Hechtsee.
Ich habe jetzt nicht gelesen, wie groß der See ist.
Aberr wenn soviel Kraut wächst dürfte er nicht sonderlich trüb sein.
Fehlt dann an karpfen und co.
Solange die Grünpflanzen genug Licht haben wachsen sie auch.


----------



## DerHASS (16. April 2007)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

Also es ist ein recht großer Baggersee und ist sehr klar.
Die Genehmigung zum Besatz dieser Fische haben sie bekommen. Denke es hängt auch damit zusammen das eine sehr Einflußreiche Person hier ein Hotel hat und die Gemeinde auch einen Badestrand dort baute.
Geld regiert die Welt kann ich nur sagen.
Viele im Verein halten es für sehr gut, ich hingegen nicht mehr. Habe ja viel schlechtes inzwischen darüber gelesen.

Der Verein hatte sich auch bei einem erkundigt der solche Seen behandelt mit Mäher und Boot, aber wer kann sich 35000 € leisten pro Behandlung und 4 mal pro Jahr müsste dies erst mal gemacht werden. Da wollte die Gemeinde auch nix zugeben und machte dann dieses.

Na wir werden sehn was bei rauskommt, auf alle Fälle hamse erst ma en Schonmaß von nem Meter bekommen, (wie auch der Döbel :q ) 30 cm hamse scho.


----------



## Lena (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

Ich habe auf einer HP gelesen, das man Algen mit einem Mähboot abmähen kann. Vieleicht auch eine lösung ?

Grüsse Lena


----------



## NorbertF (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewässerverkrautung, was tun?*

Mal rein interessehalber:
"mein" Vereinssee hat auch prächtigen Pflanzenbewuchs, sie sieht so ähnlich aus wie die Grundnessel:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grundnessel
Das Kraut riecht sehr stark wenn man es rauszieht.

Unser See ist zwischen 0,5 Meter (komischerweise in der Mitte) und 30 Meter (an mehreren Stellen) tief.
Das Kraut findet man durchaus bis fast 10 Meter Tiefe. Also überall ausser an den tiefen Plätzen.
Es handelt sich um einen Baggersee(Kies), es wird auch noch gebaggert. Das Wasser ist meist glasklar und ist für Bachforellen /Seeforellen geeignet.
Graskarpfen sind keine drin bis auf 4 riesige Exemplare die mal von einem kleinen Weiher umgesetzt wurden und hier ihr "Gnadenbrot" haben. Es kommen natürlich auch keine rein. Die 4 stören nicht, weil der See 12 ha gross ist.

Hat jemand eine Idee welches Kraut das ist? Soll ich mal ein Foto machen?

Fischarten haben wir eigentlich fast alle da drin die sich in einem See halten.

Ich glaub fast es ist auch irgendeine Wasserpest. Was mich wundert ist dass sie so tief noch wächst. Vermutlich wegen des klaren Wassers?


----------

